

Management guru C K Prahalad passes away - vamsee
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/news-by-industry/et-cetera/Management-guru-C-K-Prahalad-passes-away/articleshow/5825234.cms

======
samratjp
He was such a nice, approachable guy. Was fortunate enough to meet him at a
TiE presentation once - he championed so many ingenious yet simple ideas in
the developing world.

